# ICC Site



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2016)

Anybody else noticed the ICC main site has been down for at least the better pat of this week?

"Maintenance", really?

Anybody have another reason/cause?

JP, ideas?


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 28, 2016)

I gave up on ICC site years ago. Do you really need to use it? Since you mentioned it, I tried the site, can't even log in.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 28, 2016)

I was on it yesterday for about an hour. No problems with its operation except trying to find anything in a timely manner


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2016)

I was trying to get there all week to look at the certification/testing pages, keep getting it is down for maintenance.


----------



## north star (Apr 28, 2016)

*# : # : # : #*

Does ***jpranch*** even come here any more ?

Why even go to that other site ?.........They have done spoken plainly

as to how they feel about persons who visit their site, ...way back in

2009, and today.

Yep, ...it's all about the money !

*# : # : # : #*


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2016)

I still need to get there for certification information.


----------

